
What It’s Like When Elon Musk’s Twitter Mob Comes After You - smacktoward
https://www.thedailybeast.com/what-its-like-when-elon-musks-twitter-mob-comes-after-you
======
injb
Let me get this straight. The author casually accuses someone of "attacking
science". And acknowledges that this was an accusation. And then goes on to
say that whether it's actually true or not "doesn't really matter". The fact
that a journalist can so brazenly admit how little the truth of their own
words matter, and expect readers to be ok with it - and to take their side,
not in spite of it but because of it - really highlights what Musk is talking
about lately. I didn't really see where he was coming from until I read that.
It's a shame about all the personal attacks she is getting of course but
that's hardly his fault.

------
ThJ
I wish I could understand the mentality of these men. Hostility is one thing,
but who taught them that talking like that to _anyone_ is right? Why don't
they feel rotten inside? What is it that prompts such bile to emerge from
certain members of the male population? Is their masculinity really so
fragile? EDIT: I'm male.

~~~
denarianrichie
1 - Stupidity doesn't care about gender.

2 - I speak for myself, not for my twitter followers.

3 - Spreading fake news is not ok.

4 - Self victimization is also not ok.

I have travelled to dozens of (developed) countries and the US is where free
speach is being slaughtered more often than any other place (UK and Germany
are following very close).

